# The Ideal Goat



## littlegoatgirl

Thought this might be fun, so I'll give it a whirl 

Alright, so basically, you just post one characteristic of what YOU think is an ideal goat. NO REPEATS! For example, you can NOT say its a LaMancha if somebody else already declared it a Nubian. Go crazy! It can be anything from color, to size, to random things, like a flame pattern on the side!  

When I decide the goat is finished, I will put all the characteristics on this post, as ideal goat #1, or 2, or 3, etc. Then I will tell you that you're starting a new goat. Got it? 

Alright, I'll start. 
It's a girl!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alpine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! Lacie beat me too it  

Suburb mammary


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do we get to post more or just the one thing?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You can do more than one, just not in a row


----------



## Emzi00

Cou noir


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Polled


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Blue eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wattles!


----------



## Emzi00

Parasite resistant


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Disease immune


----------



## TrinityRanch

Functional/Very fertile!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Show stopper


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Gestation period only lasts two months, not six!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Technically gestation is 5, but I'm on board! :lol: Hooves that never need trimmed!


----------



## Emzi00

Never gets sick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Technically gestation is 5, but I'm on board! :lol: Hooves that never need trimmed!


Haha whoops


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hair that thins out on its own, so it basically self-trims itself


----------



## Emzi00

Loveable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice and tame


----------



## Emzi00

No horns


----------



## TrinityRanch

CAE, CL, and Johnes negative


----------



## Emzi00

TB, Q fever negative


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very dairy in character


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Friendly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Correct rear legs!


----------



## Emzi00

Perfectly placed teats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Massive depth


----------



## Emzi00

Anything that Lacie would suggest :laugh:
There, I did my part :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL:^^

Long bodied


----------



## Emzi00

^^Seconded


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Has a brisket


----------



## Emzi00

^^ Yeah, that! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Talks and therefore, goes on talk shows and supports itself monetarily....


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Has a brisket


Oooooohhhh NO! Not this again! Remember when we banned ourselves from even mentioning such a thing? :ROFL:

I am going to add- Has wonderfully tasting milk! Yum...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh crap, broke the ban didnt I? Oh well  :lol: 

Has all its teeth


----------



## Scottyhorse

As my friend calls one of her goats.. luscious... 
So this goat needs to be luscious


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol^^ or as I call it, Majestic 

I swear I say it all the time "He's just so dang majestic!" :ROFL: Normally I say it when they strike a pose


----------



## Emzi00

Has lines from Royal Risk


----------



## TDG-Farms

^^ we have some of those... or was it Royal Image... bah other half would know 

Id say the ability to have 2 does and a buck each year


----------



## Emzi00

How about 3 does and a buck each year?


----------



## Scottyhorse

And she throws them with perfect conformation each time.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Emzi00 said:


> How about 3 does and a buck each year?


LOL no thanks, even we wouldnt have enough milk for all those babies


----------



## Emzi00

But if Lacie's doe peeps had them (she milks a TON) * daydreams* :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My boer doe ginger had 3 does and a buck kidding before last 

Doesnt have an ugly face


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yes, the face is quite important, must not be ugly :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mmmhmm... I've had too many goas that I didnt like the face on, so a non-ugly face is vital! :lol:

Never jumps around on the milk stand


----------



## Emzi00

Eats all the manna you put in front of it :angry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Doesnt eat everything in sight


----------



## Emzi00

*Evil glare* Oh Lacie, don't you even start with me :ROFL:
Ships itself to my place free of charge


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never gets out


----------



## Scottyhorse

Behaves perfectly in the show ring  
Can't forget that


----------



## Texaslass

Long neck.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Straight toes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good fluid movement


----------



## Emzi00

Stands uphill..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice strength to them


----------



## Emzi00

Ummmm....... hmmm..... has..... Well.... hmmm....
Oooooohh!!! A flat rump!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Strong chine


----------



## Delilah

A nice butt!


----------



## Emzi00

:angry: Stop taking everything! :ROFL:
Lol, umm, idk.. okay... nvm this comment :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Width


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tight shoulders


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Blending


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nice, milkable teats with large ofrice openings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Teats with orifices that aren't too big, they'd leak if the orifice was too big.


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL, you just HAVE to get super specific, don't you  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah! If I'm building a goat we're gonna make this right! :lol:

Doesnt sunburn


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Milks in high quantities (compared to an average Alpine)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah! If I'm building a goat we're gonna make this right! :lol:
> 
> Doesnt sunburn


If we're gunna be that way....

Ears are exactly 5.67 inches long.


----------



## Emzi00

Doesn't ever get mastitis.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I dont know if this was said, but awesome coloring


----------



## Emzi00

^^ It's a cou noir


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So yeah ok, same thing, forgot, lol

Is queen of the stump


----------



## TrinityRanch

Good mothering instincts, and kids easily! If she's going to be a nice doe, she has to first be a nice mother.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No reproductive problems


----------



## AmyBoogie

Self milking!
Not in the way some of the naughty does are self milkers but in the way that you put the milking bucket under her teats and she magically fills it up with no work from me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Doesn't get too fat or too thin! I think she's almost done, maybe I'll start new goat... What'd ya think?


----------



## Scottyhorse

New goat!

Nigerian


----------



## Emzi00

Yup, New goat! I vote a Nigerian this time!


----------



## Scottyhorse

With blue eyes


----------



## clementegal

Polled!


----------



## Emzi00

Moonspots!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Throws brilliantly colored kids


----------



## Texaslass

I don't like moonspots, but oh, well, maybe we can do another Nigerian that's buckskin. 

Capacious udder.


----------



## Scottyhorse

With glued on attachments and a great medial!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Straight toes, level topline and rump..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, WELDED ON ATTACHMENTS! :lol:

Within the hight zones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Has WATTLES!!!


----------



## ptgoats45

Lives on air and never needs to be fed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like GCH Phoenix Farm Summer Bird *M 90  (my dream doe!)


----------



## dallaskdixie

Immune to colds


----------



## NubianFan

Has a pop up timer that tells you when she is ready to kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cleans the barn


----------



## NubianFan

"waggles eyebrows" fixes plumbing!!


----------



## fishin816

NC Promiseland Rain-Beau...... How I love that doe!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Has tons of depth, yet super dairy at the same time


----------



## NubianFan

Gives plain milk out one side and chocolate out the other...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Has tons of depth, yet super dairy at the same time


Who is this now?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Is house trained and a bell rings if she settles when bred


----------



## fishin816

ALL goats are perfect and ideal!


----------



## Texaslass

Talks.


----------

